# For £100 is this any good?



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331050482619?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

As per title, is it any good? Got a 180kg max weight load and seems to be a decent piece. Not got a huge budget and this seems to fit the bill.

Thought I would ask on here 1st in case anyone has bought one or seen one.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

They look cheesy as fook.

Where you been anyway? Have you just been released?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> They look cheesy as took.
> 
> Where you been anyway? Have you just been released?


I know it doesn't look amazing but it should do the job right??

And I have just been hiding because I am a lazy fooker who hasn't trained in ages lmao.

Hope your well.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> They look cheesy as took.
> 
> *Where you been anyway? Have you just been released*?


was just thinking the same thing... must of got 6 month


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> was just thinking the same thing... must of got 6 month


I didn't get sent down lol. I was hiding haha


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

the joins on there stuff is rotten mate, metals really thin, i'd be on the lookout for second hand stuff from ether a commercial gym or private seller-plenty on ebay.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> was just thinking the same thing... must of got 6 month


I reckon he did too, he's been away for about 3months so he must've got 6.

OP, is your throat sore or lubed?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

husky said:


> the joins on there stuff is rotten mate, metals really thin, i'd be on the lookout for second hand stuff from ether a commercial gym or private seller-plenty on ebay.


I have been doing that but its always to far away from me and I don't drive anyway lol. It would end up costing an extra £50 to pay someone to get it me. I won't get one of them and just keep an eye out for something a bit better and local. I have a pull down just don't have the metal guide wires that go from the top to bottom so was going to but a new one


----------



## luke030588 (May 20, 2009)

I bought one for my garage but paid about £60 for it, it's ****e for lat pull downs because it's not long enough, you feel like your already half way through a rep at the start. I use it for my tris and use the lower part for rows which it's good for


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nahh i wouldnt buy this mate... will fck up for damn sure definatley made of cheap crap.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I reckon he did too, he's been away for about 3months so he must've got 6.
> 
> OP, is your throat sore or lubed?


Lol just lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

luke030588 said:


> I bought one for my garage but paid about £60 for it, it's ****e for lat pull downs because it's not long enough, you feel like your already half way through a rep at the start. I use it for my tris and use the lower part for rows which it's good for





Freeby0 said:


> Nahh i wouldnt buy this mate... will fck up for damn sure definatley made of cheap crap.


Cheers for the reply gent's. I won't be getting one then, will keep an eye out.

Cheers again


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

money would be better spend on a chin bar and something to do dips off of


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> money would be better spend on a chin bar and something to do dips off of


I am not strong enough to lift my own weight like that. I weigh 19 1/2 stone lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I am not strong enough to lift my own weight like that. I weigh 19 1/2 stone lol


you'll get there eventually pal. If you jumped and did a negative every time you walked past it you would get strong quick.

Your house insurance might go up though  :tongue:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> you'll get there eventually pal. If you jumped and did a negative every time you walked past it you would get strong quick.
> 
> Your house insurance might go up though  :tongue:


I think I would pull the house down lmao. Might have a look in to them as well.

Cheers mate


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

£100 would get you a good 3-6 months membership in most gyms with thousands of pounds of equipment at your finger tips


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331050482619?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> As per title, is it any good? Got a 180kg max weight load and seems to be a decent piece. Not got a huge budget and this seems to fit the bill.
> 
> ...


I've got one of these: http://www.sportandleisureuk.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=2532

Double the price of what you've been looking at but very cheap for what it is. It's sturdy and well built and spot on for isolations and rowing.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> £100 would get you a good 3-6 months membership in most gyms with thousands of pounds of equipment at your finger tips


This^

Is there any reason why you dont actually train at a gym paul?


----------



## Randy Watson (Sep 10, 2010)

Keep an eye on gumtree and try get some decent dumbells and bars


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> £100 would get you a good 3-6 months membership in most gyms with thousands of pounds of equipment at your finger tips





Freeby0 said:


> This^
> 
> Is there any reason why you dont actually train at a gym paul?


I will reply to both in one, not being rude to either just can answer both in one go 

I won't use a gym at all! The gym's in my area of full of d!ckheads who I just really couldn't be around. I like the thing of training at home being able to have my wife with me and do what I want when I want to not be waiting for equipment or feeling the need to rush my set as someone is waiting for me.

Plus the nearest gym to me is about 2 miles and I don't drive which would add at least an hour on to my training time 4 times a week and I don't want that at all as I try and make my training convenient for me and wifey


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Randy Watson said:


> Keep an eye on gumtree and try get some decent dumbells and bars


I have bars and dumbells etc just need a lat pull down and I will be happy for a bit lol.


----------

